# Don´t give up surgerycels



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 27, 2020)

Never give up, everthing is possible and day by day more things could come to light. “I will never be a chad“ So what, surgery today can do so many things. 
Just like this:










Remember, you´re just poor, not out of options.


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 27, 2020)

What procedure was done?


----------



## CristianT (Jun 27, 2020)

Gunson


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jun 27, 2020)

if i remember correctly, his midface was insanely long


----------



## s3-s3 (Jun 27, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Never give up, everthing is possible and day by day more things could come to light. “I will never be a chad“ So what, surgery today can do so many things.
> Just like this:
> 
> 
> ...



*LIFE FUEL*


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 27, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823


what the actual fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 27, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> What procedure was done?


Double jaw surgery


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 27, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823


Only bimax+genio? Or also implants/fillers?


----------



## CristianT (Jun 27, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Only bimax+genio? Or also implants/fillers?


DJS 14mm top and 11mm bottom with genio and bone grafts on the jaw angles and cheekbones.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 27, 2020)

CristianT said:


> bone grafts


What is that


----------



## CristianT (Jun 27, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> What is that


good question. no idea 🤷‍♂️, some dude from support surgery group from fb posted it


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 27, 2020)

He is now a human being
Lifefuel tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jun 27, 2020)

CristianT said:


> good question. no idea 🤷‍♂️, some dude from support surgery group from fb posted it


Maybe bone graft= fat graft applied on the bone


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 27, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Maybe bone graft= fat graft applied on the bone


No, it´s bone transfer from hips usually where is needed.


----------



## CristianT (Jun 27, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> No, it´s bone transfer from hips usually where is needed.


Yeah. It is also used for maxilla when a patient doesnt see his own teeth while smiling.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 27, 2020)

Minimize looksminning, softmaxx the hardest, get the funds for your surgeries bros we will make it


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 27, 2020)

Surgeries is lifuel


----------



## needsolution (Jun 27, 2020)

Lifefuel for my hideous profile. Literally difference between my front and side is literally 2-2.5psl points.


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 27, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Double jaw surgery


It seems like only his mandible moved


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

I live in a fucking shithole with low class family.How the fuck can i get surgeries?Plus i am subhuman asf


----------



## reptiles (Jun 27, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Surgeries is lifuel





What are we doing all this for women hate us men


----------



## Deleted member 6889 (Jun 27, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> It seems like only his mandible moved



nah I don't know if its the shitty quality pics but I think it looks like his maxilla has moved forward, but I'm pretty new to this all so I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> I live in a fucking shithole with low class family.How the fuck can i get surgeries?Plus i am subhuman asf


Medical insurance?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

optimisticzoomer said:


> It seems like only his mandible moved


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 28, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Medical insurance?


There is no thing called as"insurance"here.I can only save for fillers.


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Jun 28, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 478798
> View attachment 478799


Those lines arent in the same location at all lol, his lip did move forward a little though. But his nostril isnt more forward than the eye compared to the before photo


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> There is no thing called as"insurance"here.I can only save for fillers.


Save up money and go to cheapest maxfac near by you. Those names of surgeonts always repeated on this site are meme.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 28, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Save up money and go to cheapest maxfac near by you. Those names of surgeonts always repeated on this site are meme.


I will do whatever bimax just so i can finally look human.I can't take this shit anymore.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jun 28, 2020)

Just be rich bro


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> Just be rich bro


Just stay subhuman, bro. Bimax isn´t expensive stuff (5k-10k). Cheapest, than Eppley implants (whole midface, upper face and jaw/chin atleast 40k +).


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jun 28, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Just stay subhuman, bro. Bimax isn´t expensive stuff (5k-10k). Cheapest, than Eppley implants (whole midface, upper face and jaw/chin atleast 40k +).


5-10 k lmao, what about braces, aftercare, traveling (Bimax isn't "cheap" everywhere)?

Bimax will end up costing you close to 20k realistically.

LOL @going to Eppley.


It's a lot of money and surgery is just a cope for many. The ones who suffer most from lookism are uglies and you can't really polish a turd.




Also just 50k is a lot of money


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> 5-10 k lmao, what about braces, aftercare, traveling (Bimax isn't "cheap" everywhere)?
> 
> Bimax will end up costing you close to 20k realistically.
> 
> ...


Then like you say:
*I was born, then it was over*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 28, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 28, 2020)

First one is Josh over at our sister site.


----------



## Pipilika (Jun 29, 2020)

In my country there îs a surgeon who performs gonial angle mandible that are made from Medpore and printre 3D


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 29, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> In my country there îs a surgeon who performs gonial angle mandible that are made from Medpore and printre 3D


What country?


----------



## WallaWallaBingBang (Jun 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> What country?


Narnia


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 29, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> What country?


In Puerto Rico


----------



## Pipilika (Jul 6, 2020)

I will Tell in pm


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 6, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> I will Tell in pm


pm then


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 6, 2020)

Honestly unless you've done DJS you can't quit, you're a human cope if you don't at least try a DJS


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 6, 2020)

CristianT said:


> DJS 14mm top and 11mm bottom with genio and bone grafts on the jaw angles and cheekbones.


How he did 14mm on top and only 11m lower while his lower was behind ?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jul 6, 2020)

SixCRY said:


> How he did 14mm on top and only 11m lower while his lower was behind ?



If the discrepancy is that bad they'll use bone grafts on top of movements/osteotomies to make up for that discrepancy. 

Also based on radiography they can tell how exactly fucked each jaw is, in someone with maxillary hypoplasia they might need both Jaws moved forward despite having a under/overbite


----------



## tommyice (Jul 6, 2020)

BIMAX OR DEATH, I'M DEDSRS


----------



## bimaximum (Jul 6, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


>



Do you know who's the surgeon ?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 6, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Do you know who's the surgeon ?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Never give up, everthing is possible and day by day more things could come to light. “I will never be a chad“ So what, surgery today can do so many things.
> Just like this:
> 
> 
> ...






Thank fuck i Favorited this thread bhai i Pmed the dude who originally did this surgery bhai he hasn't been on for a while giga life fuel tbqh


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Do you know who's the surgeon ?





Don't worry bhai i pmed him


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jul 6, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823


Insane result


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 6, 2020)

Aye


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jul 6, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Aye
> View attachment 497724
> View attachment 497726


Bruh the second guy transformed into a different person. What did he get?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 6, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> Bruh the second guy transformed into a different person. What did he get?


Chin wing osteotomy and orbital decompression were the procedures that contributed the most to his transformation. 

On top of that he also got lower blepharoplasty, cheek fat transfer, buccal fat removal and lip lift.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jul 6, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Chin wing osteotomy and orbital decompression were the procedures that contributed the most to his transformation.
> 
> On top of that he also got lower blepharoplasty, cheek fat transfer, buccal fat removal and lip lift.


Sweet. I plan on getting some of these.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Don't worry bhai i pmed him


Let us know, after you get the answer.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Let us know, after you get the answer.





Bhai he hasnt been on for a while pray bhai he comes back soon


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jul 7, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823


holy fucking shit


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823





Fuck Bhai that's a beautiful result


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jul 7, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823



Amazing. He will be worth every penny.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Jul 7, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823



Do you remember where this result is from (I know Gunson did this, but where did you find it)?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 3, 2020)

bumo


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 3, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Lifefuel for my hideous profile. Literally difference between my front and side is literally 2-2.5psl points.


Same here. I look decent from front, sometimes even a little bit good looking. Atrocious from side.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Aug 3, 2020)

This thread is such lifefuel. I don't even care that Gunson is going to put me in debt for 3 years. Will be completely worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Aug 10, 2020)

NCT said:


> if i remember correctly, his midface was insanely long


I was right


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2020)

NCT said:


> I was right
> View attachment 577801
> View attachment 577805


wtf he has comically short lower third


----------



## Linoob (Aug 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Save up money and go to cheapest maxfac near by you. Those names of surgeonts always repeated on this site are meme.



wtf, definitely do not do this.

See a qualified blackpilled surgeon.

Browse jawsurgeryforums.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 10, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> FIND OUT HOW HE CHANGED HIS MUG WITH THIS ONE SIMPLE PROCEDURE!
> View attachment 478000
> View attachment 478005




Your morphs are legit god tier fuck


----------



## reptiles (Aug 10, 2020)

NCT said:


> I was right
> View attachment 577801
> View attachment 577805
> View attachment 577810
> View attachment 577811





Fucking hell thats a god like result its like he was blesses by the ghost of hitler.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2020)

Linoob said:


> wtf, definitely do not do this.
> 
> See a qualified blackpilled surgeon.
> 
> Browse jawsurgeryforums.


define “blackpilled“ 
Do you think he will open your skull right on the first visit? lmao
Are people here small children? I know what I want, so I´ll ask him about it. He won't be interested in satisfying me, then bye bye.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> define “blackpilled“
> Do you think he will open your skull right on the first visit? lmao
> Are people here small children? I know what I want, so I´ll ask him about it. He won't be interested in satisfying me, then bye bye.



A surgeon with an aesthetic eye and that offers reasonable advancement as opposed to some regular fgt just looking to correct deformities and conservatively at that


----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> What country?


Romania. I can tell because "î" is a Romanian character and "printre" is also a word in this language. This guy doesnt want to get doxxed but he was careless enough to overcome this jfl.


----------



## Linoob (Aug 12, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> In my country there îs a surgeon who performs gonial angle mandible that are made from Medpore and printre 3D



Who?


----------



## Pipilika (Aug 13, 2020)

I l Tell You in pm


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Aug 13, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> I l Tell You in pm


pm me.


----------



## kujji (Aug 13, 2020)

s3-s3 said:


> *LIFE FUEL*


yujiro hanma is higher psl than gandy


----------



## s3-s3 (Aug 15, 2020)

kujji said:


> yujiro hanma is higher psl than gandy



*You're Goddamn right..The ultimate Giga mogger*


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Aug 15, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Double jaw surgery


It looks like he did a nose job too.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 30, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Never give up, everthing is possible and day by day more things could come to light. “I will never be a chad“ So what, surgery today can do so many things.
> Just like this:
> 
> 
> ...




Insane side profile result however his long midface is death tier tbqh


----------



## KRAAI (Aug 30, 2020)

CristianT said:


> Gunson
> 
> View attachment 477823



I asked a surgeon if I you lose beard density with BSSO because your stretching the skin, he was consfused by the question and said no you will not.
This guy clearly has way less beard density than before


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 31, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Insane side profile result however his long midface is death tier tbqh


no shit, bhai


----------

